# Gamma anyone?



## Lummar (Jan 15, 2010)

http://brain-entrain.blogspot.com/2009/05/advantages-and-disadvantages-of-gamma.html

Found this blog a few weeks ago and became really interested. Though I've suffered from SA since 13, my original symptom was depression (since about 6 years old). I have always found some benefit in raising dopamine levels - caffeine seems to initially help with anxiety, but then everything falls apart and I get really anxious and stressed. Therefore, I have always been attracted to stimulation, which is likely due to the underlying clinical depression.

Anyway, I found this info on gamma very interesting and wondered if it might help. I found a another site selling a product called, "brain activation," so I decided to download the mp3. I must say it has really helped my depression and I do feel calmer. One thing I notice is that caffeine seems to have a different effect than before. It doesn't really stress me out, but does still cause a bit of anxiety, just not nearly to the levels it was. The biggest thing I notice is a change of perspective of my reality, which tells me that I likely did have low gamma levels.

Btw, I didn't want to link the product (not sure if that is allowed here), so I'll leave it to you to do your own brainwave gamma research. Also, I was looking for an "alternative methods" forum on here and this was the closest I could find, hence the reason for posting it here. Give gamma a shot, like I said, it will definitely give you a new perspective on your reality, if you produce low amounts of gamma. We all know that a new perspective is really what we crave at times to get out of what seems like an endless rut. I'll try to keep you posted on my progress - I've only been using the gamma program for just over a week.

One more thing, gamma doesn't seem to cause anxiety, like beta does. It seems like bit of a paradox, since gamma waves are much faster than beta, but I find the gamma program very relaxing. Although, after several days, when your perspective starts to change, you kind of freak out, since you're not used to this new view of reality. It goes away though, once your brain starts to get used to it. Actually, that's a good sign, as it likely indicates that your brain doesn't have much gamma to begin with.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

*Some anxiety*
*Though gamma brainwaves are usually not correlated with stress and anxiety, they can be. When a person mostly displays high amounts of beta brainwaves in combination with gamma on an E.E.G., the individual probably has very high levels of anxiety. Though gamma brainwaves usually decrease when we are under stress, the dopamine released from gamma brainwaves can actually cause us to feel overanxious, nervous, or tense. It is best not to increase both gamma andbeta brainwaves at the same time. Depending on your current brainwave state, it is important to recognized that though you are usually safe with increasing gamma, overdoing training time or frequency of training may make you feel unpleasantly anxious.

*So it's telling you that high gamma waves when you have high beta waves also will likely cause anxiety and gamma waves alone producing dopeamine can cause anxiety.

People already with anxiety = bad. My take.

Are you selling this or something? You have 2 posts.


----------

